# Opinions wanted: FreeOpener software



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looking for an opener for .csv files, I ran across a free app for PCs called* FreeOpener*. It is a file 'opener', 'viewer' and 'player' for many, many file types. So much so that it could be considered a universal file-format opener.

http://www.freeopener.com/

I have just downloaded the app, but before I install it, I want to know if anyone here has used FreeOpener, and if so, what your experience has been.

tia


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just curious why do you need a opener for .csv files. I always use Excel for that.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you don't have MS Excel, I would recommend *Open Office*. Free software and has almost everything that MS Office has (no email/Outlook package).


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I just notice that you could also import .csv file into Google Documents.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Never heard of it.

Here is a review:

http://download.cnet.com/Free-Opener/3000-18488_4-75450719.html

I use Notepad++, Excel, or LibreOffice.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

csv files are just exports of data files in text files with data separated by comma's, hence the reason for the type of file(*C[/Bomma Separated Value].

Heck you can open them with notepad...you want to parse them, you'll need to use something else. Any spreadsheet or database program will do the trick, which is where they would have come from in the 1st place(or an export from some type of mainframe database).*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps CNET review will do that ? http://download.cnet.com/Free-Opener/3000-18488_4-75450719.html


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The short CNET review convinced me to try FreeOpener.

Great program! A quick easy way to look at PDF's, view an Excel spreadsheet, and even play music.

Thanks Nick!


----------

